# Amazon New World Fiasco



## zzztopzzz

I suppose just about every gamer has heard about EVGA's problems with their 3090s melting down while running New World, and by now is old news. What I'm wondering is what they will do with the RMA'd cards. From what I read they are replacing them as fast as possible. If it's an easy fix like some firmware thingy or a simple onboard component replacement, I'd sure like to get in on the fire sale and save a few bucks if they go that way. But who knows, they may just decide to steamroll them and what a waste that would be taking into account the present video card availability, What do you think?


----------



## kiriakos

zzztopzzz said:


> I'd sure like to get in on the fire sale and save a few bucks if they go that way.


Did you become that smart by eating carrots? 

EVGA and any AIB with similar problems he is obligated to return the damaged goods back to NVIDIA and be refunded.


----------



## mouacyk

Yeah, you don't wanna be stuck with one of these returned cards.


----------



## Asmodian

Isn't the issue just a chip involved with fan control blowing up (EVGA uses a unique design for this as part of iCX3)?

After swapping that chip and a firmware fix I think they would be fine. Why would EVGA send them back to Nvidia? It isn't their fault.


----------



## Falkentyne

zzztopzzz said:


> I suppose just about every gamer has heard about EVGA's problems with their 3090s melting down while running New World, and by now is old news. What I'm wondering is what they will do with the RMA'd cards. From what I read they are replacing them as fast as possible. If it's an easy fix like some firmware thingy or a simple onboard component replacement, I'd sure like to get in on the fire sale and save a few bucks if they go that way. But who knows, they may just decide to steamroll them and what a waste that would be taking into account the present video card availability, What do you think?


The original cards have an analog VRM controller with hardwired power PCIE ratios. The RMA cards have a digital VRM controller.


----------



## zzztopzzz

*kiriakos:*

Everybody likes a little ass but no one likes a smart ass. I'm talking about a factory repaired video cards being offered to he public.


----------



## DAM20

idk if is amazon/game fault here...


----------



## Asmodian

I agree, this very much looks like it is a hardware design issue in some way.


----------



## Blameless

Short of flashing illicit firmware or otherwise tampering with settings it shouldn't be accessing, software can't kill non-defective hardware. No modern GPU lacks current and temperature limiters, so even an uncapped and unusually demanding scene shouldn't be able to kill one, unless there is an intrinsic flaw, or serious preexisting wear, in the parts in question.

Plenty of hypotheses have been put forward, some of which make a lot of sense. A hard wired current ratio on input power could cause serious problems with some of the higher power limit cards (the 3090 FTW3 is a 420w stock power limit). Limiters and power filtering too slow to catch the transient load spikes of a 3000 fps menu could also result in input fuses blowing without limiters being tripped.

What doesn't make sense is putting the blame on the game for design or manufacturing flaws, even if what the game is doing is uncommonly hard on hardware. Surely, a default frame rate limit in menus makes sense, and could result in fewer issues, but the hardware shouldn't need an application level limiter to not break itself.


----------



## bonami2

Look like the Furmark is gonna kill your gpu thing we had in the past.
Badly manufactured gpu it is. Nothing else.


----------



## BulletSponge

Blameless said:


> Plenty of hypotheses have been put forward, some of which make a lot of sense. A hard wired current ratio on input power could cause serious problems with some of the higher power limit cards (the 3090 FTW3 is a 420w stock power limit). Limiters and power filtering too slow to catch the transient load spikes of a 3000 fps menu could also result in input fuses blowing without limiters being tripped.


This makes me wonder how 3080 FTW3 Ultra's with the 450W BIOS would fare. I have that BIOS on my card but thankfully couldn't care less about any MMO from Amazon.


----------

